# Apartment Bangkok



## retired1 (May 15, 2009)

I want to rent an apartment for one month, probably for the month of November 2011 or from the middle of Dec 2011 to middle of Jan 2012. I have looked at many advertisements for serviced apartmens. I thought perhaps someone on the board could suggest something. It must be very, very near a skytrain station, studio with good air conditioning, stove is not necessary, but fidge, perhaps a microwave would be nice, cleanliness is an absolute must. Pool is optional, and quiet is also a must. txs


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Very very near a BTS Skytrain and quiet? Best of luck with that one!!


----------



## ryder (Jan 11, 2011)

check out the chatrium residents. sits on the river and has a free boat link to saphan taksin sky train. fairley quiet for bangkok. I've been living here for a month and its a nice place to be...Good Luck


----------



## novafair (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Ryder, how much is it in chatrium? 
Another option is president hotel or royal president. both in bangkok


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 30, 2011)

ryder said:


> check out the chatrium residents. sits on the river and has a free boat link to saphan taksin sky train. fairley quiet for bangkok. I've been living here for a month and its a nice place to be...Good Luck


Yeah, in these times of tsunamis and other natural disasters... What are the flooding risks in BKK? I've read somewhere that it was quite exposed... Being in a sort of delta.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I stayed at Bally's Studio Apartments in Sukhumvit, Soy 20.
About 7-10 minutes walk from Asok skytrain.
lovely comfy studio apartments with microwave, fridge,coffee maker, safe, and free breakfast. Also a nice pool.
Between 9 and 5 there's a free tuktuk transfer to the skytrain


----------



## solaimant (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi,

You can contact this property agent +6). I was there a few years back and she adviced me some apt suitable to my budget, office location, and other criteria that I wanted. Juz give her a call. 

Good luck!


----------



## Greyman (Apr 18, 2011)

Not sure if any agent will be interested.
I believe they get their commission from signing up for 6 months - 2 years leases.

Although you have picked the busiest time to arrive, you might get a small hotel to give you a monthly rate. The benefits would be:
No deposit
No utility bills
Free cleaning everyday
Furnished
Have a look at the Sawasdee Group of hotels. They have offered weekly and monthly rates in the past.
Good luck.


----------



## tezza (Apr 29, 2011)

I think most tenancy aggreements are 2 years minimum so 6 mths seems hard..


----------



## retired1 (May 15, 2009)

Thanks to all that replied. I have decided that I will only stay two weeks first part of November. While I am there I will try and look around as I may want to return in Feb for a couple of months.


----------

